# 44% off cloudveil website



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

i got a down patrol jacket and a few other things but now the code is no longer working, hopefully someone else got some!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

yeaaaah buddy, I cleaned up on that shit! Had to act quick! Merry Christmas, to me.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Doh! Missed it.


----------

